# Draining Into External Tank



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Outbacks are low to the ground. When you don't have a sewer hookup, and your site is flat, how do you get enough slope and gravity to drain into a tote tank when your grey tank gets full???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campntn,

Actually, we do it all the time, and it really isn't a big deal.

Keep the tote inlet close to the Outback outlet - so that the hose doesn't need to extend much, and give a hose a lift now and then, and it drains fine.

Also, we only use ours for gray water!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My tote tank came with a little 4ft hose.. I keep the tote tank close to the valve and its self draining for the most part -- toward the end (when gravity aoint working no mo') or when the grey tanks get low I lift the hose up and down every 15 seconds -- sort of like a pump I guess... works fine... anyway ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also have a very short peice of hose just enough to reach from the outlet to the tote.
And haven't had a problem with it.

Don


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I put one of those caps with a male garden hose fitting on the Outback dump outlet. I then put my tote tank under the TT out of site and run an old garden hose into it.

The garden hose takes a while longer to drain the gray tank but it does a better job of "siphoning" (sp?) the water over the lip of the tote.

Also, it is easier to find a low spot for the tote when you have 25' of hose.

-Matt


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

On my 25rss the drain line was long and ended next to the wheels. We do alot of dry camping and several times we needed more clearance to drain the gray tank. My solution was to buy a short section of clear pipe and a clear elbow tube adaptor. I cut the exisisting drain just after the ABS elbow, glued in a ABS coupling then clear pipe then elbow adaptor. This shortened the drain away from the tires and raised it by 4". It also allows me to see when the tank is clean when dumping. This worked for me, Kirk


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> On my 25rss the drain line was long and ended next to the wheels. We do alot of dry camping and several times we needed more clearance to drain the gray tank. My solution was to buy a short section of clear pipe and a clear elbow tube adaptor. I cut the exisisting drain just after the ABS elbow, glued in a ABS coupling then clear pipe then elbow adaptor. This shortened the drain away from the tires and raised it by 4". It also allows me to see when the tank is clean when dumping. This worked for me, Kirk
> [snapback]50256[/snapback]​


Kirk,

Sounds interesting, got any pics?

-Matt


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Matt, Sorry the wife has the camera. It was a easy mod I went to the RV store and bought four items, 1) 10" long clear sewer adapter with bayonet ends, 2) 90 degree sewer adapter with bayonet ends, 3) standard ABS coupling, 4) small can clear universal ABS/pvc glue. The rest is straight forward simply cut the long existing pipe after the elbow leaving about a 2 inch stub, Next file or sand off the little plastic bumps on the 10" clear adapter then fit and glue it into the ABS coupling, put the clear elbow on to the clear pipe, I also glued them togethere. Next glue on the whole assembly on to the 2 inch stub watching at what angle the new drain outlet is at. Reconnect the support hangers and you are done. This should raise the drain about 3-4 inches higher and move it back a couple of feet away from the tires. Kirk


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We use one of those sewer cap adapters with the garden hose fitting. We have 2 hoses, 1 long and 1 short, depending on where the grey water tote tank needs to be parked. Just be sure to loosen the main cap on the tote tank to relieve air pressure as the tank fills. Works great, and hoses are easy to store.
Fred


----------

